# Tenacity vs Weed-b-gone CCO



## Muddysneakers77 (Nov 3, 2018)

Creeping Charlie (ground ivy) and clover have blown way out of proportion in my lawn (drain field). I was setting side 1 hour a week hand pulling--this is not working on 5k sq/ft. I cannot keep up, and the Charlie is growing out of control. I want to nuke the source of the problem (not treat the symptoms). I've had a soil test done (5.8ph)--and have added quick release lime. I have very nutrient rich soil, but drainage could be 'slightly' better.

Having said that, its left the drain field area, and moved in on my main area of my lawn (I cannot have that). I purchased a Chapin battery backpack sprayer and have a question. Weed-b-gone CCO active ingredient is triclopyr (specific to CC/Clover/Ox). Tenacity, from what I read is more 'professional' grade stuff, with active ingredient mesotrione. Has anyone used both/either of these products in their fight against Charlie? What were your results/recommendations?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I have only used triclopyr with some Ammonium sulfate. It worked pretty good.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

I've used both separately, and I've used them both together. They both work well but the combo seemed to work best for me. If you have the triclopyr on hand use it because you have it. Use a surfactant to get those surfaces coated.

Be ready to do another application in a few weeks or months.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

I wouldn't bother with Tenacity unless you have already bought it. I see a lot of creeping charlie in my neighborhood. I am a big fan of Crossbow by Southern Ag (which contains both Triclopyr and 2-4D). It probably depends on your area, but where I live that product plus something for nutsedge takes out almost everything I have to deal with. I occasionally mix it with some glyphosate when spraying outside my lawn to make it stronger against things like Virginia Creeper and English Ivy. You could probably find just straight Triclopyr cheaper, but with the 2-4D, it is an extremely versatile herbicide to have on hand. Only $28 on Amazon for 32oz which makes about 16 gallons at 2 oz/gallon. Gets even cheaper if you need more and purchase a gallon at DoMyOwn.com


----------

